# Maremma Puppies



## Dan-Vir (Mar 11, 2013)

We have a beautiful litter of registered 12 week old Maremma Guardian Puppies for sale.  They are started with chickens, goats and sheep.  You can visit them at  www.sheepsheep.com the guardian page.    We do not know how we would sleep a night without these guardians to protect our livestock investment.  These dogs are not pets, they are serious working dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 11, 2013)

This might be better to move to the Buy, Sell,Trade Section. 
Maremmas are wonderful dogs!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 16, 2013)

Where are you located....?....I'm in kansas


----------



## Dan-Vir (Mar 20, 2013)

We are in NC.  Half way between Charlotte, NC, and Greenville, SC


----------

